# Pyro fiends pics :)



## pyro fiend (Mar 9, 2015)

Been taking a few pics with my new phone(decent quality pics imo) and figured id share them with others.. Ill def start uploading pics every week or two x3  also note these first pics are the day of arival so it may look pretty moist to you, but the heater made it better within hours 

lets start with a few of my new arrivals..ill add more at later dates.. im just so proud of the first 

T. Sp "Panama" 





And beside a 16.9oz pop lid [not his/her dish]







A. Geniculata beside an admittedly large feeder.. But he/she is premolt so didnt want it (shocking none the less)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 9, 2015)

Why do you still have my genic?? Hhhmmmmmmmm??? lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 9, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Why do you still have my genic?? Hhhmmmmmmmm??? lol


lolol dont be jelly! but we are def getting you a psalm. and if this 0.1 rosea rcf dont molt soon im half tempted to send you her too XD


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 9, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> lolol dont be jelly! but we are def getting you a psalm. and if this 0.1 rosea rcf dont molt soon im half tempted to send you her too XD


Yay lol. It pays to be friends with impatient people muahaha!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 9, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Yay lol. It pays to be friends with impatient people muahaha!!


hahahahahah ikr XD if i get another brachy or grammy again.. itl be an af.. and if i need her bred... shes being sent out lol NEVER AGAIN XD


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 9, 2015)

Now I see what you mean with the tiny sling.. good gosh that's small!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 9, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Now I see what you mean with the tiny sling.. good gosh that's small!!


Yea uhm.. Smalls an understatement! Lol these 2 are about same size..iv told someone elese about them being small and they said "your being silly they arnt that small.." When i uploaded the pics showed someone last night and his eyes bugged out and said hed picked bigger boogers.. Lmao..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 9, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Yea uhm.. Smalls an understatement! Lol these 2 are about same size..iv told someone elese about them being small and they said "your being silly they arnt that small.." When i uploaded the pics showed someone last night and his eyes bugged out and said hed picked bigger boogers.. Lmao..


You'll need a magnifier glass to spot them!


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 9, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> You'll need a magnifier glass to spot them!


I always "candle" the delis lookin for them..unless its on its cork bark im always looking for like ten min lmao.. Its like a word search xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 14, 2015)

Everyones being buttheads last few days so no good pics but i did get to see my fresh fem chromatus out.. Shes been with me sense 1/4" and is gotten so big in the 8-9months iv had her 

Only pic iv been given by any of them sense last posted (same genic super fesh)






Now today because im a sneaky devil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 15, 2015)

Guess who was a sneaky B-stard again THIS GUUUYlol

The sp panama is pretty busy tonight






Dug herself a new burrow instead of usingmy premade






And may be in premolt (kinda hopin its male because seller said the first batch is begining to molt and 1st batch is usually a male 2nd fem)






Such a messy guy xD






---------- Post added 03-15-2015 at 05:03 AM ----------

Somewhere (well u can see it) down in that hole is a Phormictopus Cancerides who thinks hes a mole






And the genic we already seen still cant decide pet hole or display 











Fm B. Boehmei who should pop her top any day now






Fm B.smithi 











---------- Post added 03-15-2015 at 05:10 AM ----------

LP fm ~4" whoalso should molt soo 











Susp. Male LD also ~4"











Finally Phormictopus Sp. Purple. ~4" whos suspected Male but can never get him to sit still for a pic also prob in premolt as he didnt want his roach from this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice pictures and nice collection you got there!!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful Ts you have!


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 16, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Nice pictures and nice collection you got there!!


thanks buddy. theres a few more but they are common, or dont like pics.. i figured everyone knows what a rosea looks like XD debated on getting pics of my geckos but as iv said befor.. im this thing called lazy XD  plus wev all seen my psalms a hundred times now ;P

---------- Post added 03-16-2015 at 12:25 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> Beautiful Ts you have!


i cant any credit for them XD i just selected the sp lmao XD


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 18, 2015)

Hmm.. It looks like i interrupted P. Sp. Purple making his molt mat. So fresh pics soon i bet

---------- Post added 03-18-2015 at 08:28 PM ----------

whew he can make him a mat i almost pulled him out of his tote when  lifting the lid to peek in XD  also its raiing here. and hopefully the change makes all 3-4 in premolt pop XD including sp panama [aka pride and joy]


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2015)

Helooo beautiful!











And we knew she was fem but nice little views

	
	
		
		
	


	










Also just had to takea nap and go to walmart before checking onTs and i again cant sex sp purp..





He(or so iv suspected) ate it xc


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 19, 2015)

It sucks when they chew their exos lol.. my other P. Irminia has been in pre-molt for a month, heavy heavy heavy pre-molt currently, can't wait for it to pop


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> It sucks when they chew their exos lol.. my other P. Irminia has been in pre-molt for a month, heavy heavy heavy pre-molt currently, can't wait for it to pop


Ikr and i dont know if they hook.. Ik ill know when and if he does tho.. As the colors will blow my mind.. But now im begining to think fem as i figured hed hook out already..


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 20, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Ikr and i dont know if they hook.. Ik ill know when and if he does tho.. As the colors will blow my mind.. But now im begining to think fem as i figured hed hook out already..


If my Irminia is male I suspect it to hook out if it molts now.. but I really hope its a female with a weird vent lol (the one I posted vent pictures of here on the boards)! Because it looks quite different than how my MMs vent looked before he matured


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Mar 20, 2015)

Dem Some Sexy T's Doe


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 22, 2015)

I fed today and found A. Genic molted woot woot.. And as well as my_ favorite_ sling out in the open.. He even ate for me x3 






Lil mealworm chunk for lil T?






---------- Post added 03-22-2015 at 04:55 PM ----------

Just another excuse to use watermark app and have fun..also shows my psalm vents a lil (4 sides of this).. But P. Pulcher.. Always behind this dang leaf... DANG YOU PULCHER SHOW YOUR SEXY SELF! Lol shes gotten big fromlast molt tho x3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 24, 2015)

Lp is setting on a molt mat/hammock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 24, 2015)

Was a sucess tho looks like was upright from her bulldozing (she may get a tank soon due to that) but all is well  shes so pretty! Molt measured about 4.66" thats 1/3-1/2" bigger then thought she was...not bad considering she came to me in a straw, and for under a yr in my care


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Was a sucess tho looks like was upright from her bulldozing (she may get a tank soon due to that) but all is well  shes so pretty! Molt measured about 4.66" thats 1/3-1/2" bigger then thought she was...not bad considering she came to me in a straw, and for under a yr in my care


Yayy..  most of my little ones are in pre molt. On a sad note though, my MM G. porteri is looking like he's heading into pre molt too.  looks like he got in one last hurrah but it's only a matter of time now. That really does make me sad, he's been a great spider.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 24, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Yayy..  most of my little ones are in pre molt. On a sad note though, my MM G. porteri is looking like he's heading into pre molt too.  looks like he got in one last hurrah but it's only a matter of time now. That really does make me sad, he's been a great spider.


Xc i still aint pared my roseas as i keep having deaths in fam n watnot.. Got 4 more nights off may do it soon if shell eat xs


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Xc i still aint pared my roseas as i keep having deaths in fam n watnot.. Got 4 more nights off may do it soon if shell eat xs


Just do it lol. My girl was fasting but Talkenlate (Ryan) said its fine if she's fasting. That it won't increase the chances of attacking her boyfriend. Just supervise and split as soon as the deed is done as per usual.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice little LP you have there, you should post post-molt pictures when it hardens a little


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 24, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Just do it lol. My girl was fasting but Talkenlate (Ryan) said its fine if she's fasting. That it won't increase the chances of attacking her boyfriend. Just supervise and split as soon as the deed is done as per usual.


Well shes almost never ate after her molt lol its rotting roaches for her for now on lol (jk) i def might after the bbq tonight hes a fast little guy so i dont worry for him too much xD

---------- Post added 03-24-2015 at 11:36 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> Nice little LP you have there, you should post post-molt pictures when it hardens a little [emoji14]


Little? shes a monster xD lol half grown but still nice sized T.. I planned on doing it when took exo lil bit ago but she ran to back of cage xP


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay sorry I meant your gigantic LP, T. Blondi aint got nothing on her! LOL


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 24, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Okay sorry I meant your gigantic LP, T. Blondi aint got nothing on her! LOL


Bahahaha she is a decent size but def not a tiny one, she was when i got her.. She was small as the panama when she arrived lolnow shes like a monster compared to her first container lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 25, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Just do it lol. My girl was fasting but Talkenlate (Ryan) said its fine if she's fasting. That it won't increase the chances of attacking her boyfriend. Just supervise and split as soon as the deed is done as per usual.


Hey rattie....guess what... 
https://youtu.be/7uCKH5YBJeY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 26, 2015)

0.1 LP











And freshly hooked gbb. Hims a pretty one ;p


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 26, 2015)

That GBB is a pretty lil fella..


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 26, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> That GBB is a pretty lil fella..


Hes my little tunnel rat  im so glad he molted out in open for first time his brother was a beaut too (nolonger have in my care) i love this species so much  so pretty and so active lol. These two boys where nice whote colors but the mf i have is so dark.. Love to variations lol


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 26, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Hey rattie....guess what...
> https://youtu.be/7uCKH5YBJeY


Woot woot!! "Does the happy dance"


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 26, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Woot woot!! "Does the happy dance"


Lolol ikr he looks so weird on vid but i may let him try again in a few days-a week xp just to be sure lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 26, 2015)

Also love hiw hes just spinning silk like noones buisness lmao xD. Iv never heard a drum from them, but he sensed her and drummed like w times with rear legs before i turned on vid. Never heard of 7th and 8th leg drumming lmao


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 26, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Also love hiw hes just spinning silk like noones buisness lmao xD. Iv never heard a drum from them, but he sensed her and drummed like w times with rear legs before i turned on vid. Never heard of 7th and 8th leg drumming lmao


Maybe it's a new thing... spider twerking instead of drumming? He's metro.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 26, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Maybe it's a new thing... spider twerking instead of drumming? He's metro.


Nooo i knew ross was too gheto of a name... And i thought it was odd BET was always on when i got home  lol jkjk. Tho he did stare ata pic of Kimi K for a few days xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 30, 2015)

3-30 updates brooo! 

Firstly T. Sp panama diggs.. Shes webbed up nicely. And i expect a molt.. But likely i wont.. My mealworm meal for her was a bit big and will murder the webs tho (not shown)











Lets shake things up and show an old guy now.. 1.0 P. Irminia being a glutton lol accidently dropped 2 mealies and was like "yea you can keep them he will eat them if he wants" well.. He wants






Shaking it up again and boom my genic sling eating x3 flash washed him out but he ACTUALLY looks like a genic now not a white spider xD






And finally for this post a bad img but my GBB fem who looks like shes gona molt again soon with her blueberry bum (kinda hope so not hasnt been 3months sense last and shes pushin 6")

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 4, 2015)

Whewt my gramie grew!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 6, 2015)

The only terrestrial i know who likes to eat half on her cork wall


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 6, 2015)

Dang, that's a perdy genic!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 6, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Dang, that's a perdy genic!


Thanks buddy, shes my baby, so spoiled.. Had to believe shes been with me under a year and was almost 1.5 when i got her.. Now shes a cute little behemoth (3 words youl probably never see beside eachother again lol)


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 6, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks buddy, shes my baby, so spoiled.. Had to believe shes been with me under a year and was almost 1.5 when i got her.. Now shes a cute little behemoth (3 words youl probably never see beside eachother again lol)


Hey man just got done looking through the thread, Awesome collection!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 6, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Hey man just got done looking through the thread, Awesome collection!


Thanks eldon! I appreciate the feedback ^.^ hope us going off topics didnt bore or confise you ^.^

Edi: also just notice talk to text prediction did not work in my favor in few posts, like said same chick (a nhadu) and it put genic, oh smartphone youv got a bit of learning to do... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 6, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks eldon! I appreciate the feedback ^.^ hope us going off topics didnt bore or confise you ^.^
> 
> Edi: also just notice talk to text prediction did not work in my favor in few posts, like said same chick (a nhadu) and it put genic, oh smartphone youv got a bit of learning to do... Lol


I Love the sp. Panama, I've been wanting one for a while


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 6, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I Love the sp. Panama, I've been wanting one for a while


I know what you mean.i wasnt exactly looking for one, i wanted a few gbb's and happened apon steve123's add and he had them cheap.. I almost didnt have enough saved back but im so glad i got it


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 7, 2015)

I cant help but admire what my little girl does(P.cambridgei).. She doesnt like pics anymore wellnever did actually.. (what a party pooper..) but shes been hiding away in this lovely little funnel.. Her tunnel goes strait down from top to bottom (12*12 cage) and pops out 3inches into the center of the cage where shell come down and grab roaches from the ground where i place them.. Tho this time i dropped one down the tunnel.. She aint seen it yet xD (but we can shes right behind it tho out of site)






















And for those of you who remember this little gal hid behind the foam.. Well that only happned once.. But just incase.. The. Always briliant pyro shoved sphagnum moss in the gap so shell have to work to get herself back there now xD. And ill DEF know (no 1hr search this time) the two last pics are just showing that she literally only webbed a tunnel not everything.. She actually silked the leaves the way she wanted them, im sure at least one branch will fling back if i cut the silk she layed xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

Looky looky at Mr/Ms. P. Cancerdes












And sp purple still being a bum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 8, 2015)

Ooh shnap no flash






Yea.. I have a love for this guy/gal that youl soon notice..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 13, 2015)

You get only 1 guess whats going in here 

Ps: not done yet xp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 14, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> You get only 1 guess whats going in here
> 
> Ps: not done yet xp


And that will work perfect!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 14, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> And that will work perfect!


Haha i wana add some foliage but the hide is sooo big it takes up like 1/3 the room. So i added the cholla hotglued to the back for webbing fun.. I made dirt kinda high as seeing as this is where the magic will hopefully happen i dont want any falls.. But i dont think ill be able to fit any plants in there lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 15, 2015)

T. Sp. Panama











P. Pulcher molted this is what i almost dropped a feeder into 






1.0 P. Irminia feet











0.1 G. Pulchripes not happy after yesterdays rehouse











P. Cancerides actually refusing a meal.. He ate same size few days back tho






And as always P. Sp purple


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 16, 2015)

Playing with my new camera and ofcourse my always photogentic phormic with and without flash each are onvious xP (think genic is getting jelly maybe ill throw some pics of her in AFTER i go to zoo tomorro xD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 17, 2015)

Standard phone pics of gbb girl rehousing

Curse you kyanite you made this one blurry






And now shes in her new hide.. Think i didnt dig it out enough but im sure shell fix that xp












The lights just went out early in the room for the day (keep them on same 'sleep' sched as me) so well see what it looks like when i get home in about 15-17hrs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks good. Add a water dish and maybe some fake plants/logs in there as well. Keep her dry right now, until you breed her.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 17, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Looks good. Add a water dish and maybe some fake plants/logs in there as well. Keep her dry right now, until you breed her.


Water dish is out of sight.. Debating how to add leafage tho xp but figured she should get an upgrade before her molt ^.^


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 18, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Looks good. Add a water dish and maybe some fake plants/logs in there as well. Keep her dry right now, until you breed her.


Lookin better? All my woods either cholla or too big and would have got in the way and looked funny sadly and didnt want an arborial looking cork in her cage so u used some leaves may need buy some more soon that was all i had that wasnt attatched to some flowers







---------- Post added 04-18-2015 at 12:38 PM ----------

Just noticed shes in premolt so hard you can see it in a distant pic xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 22, 2015)

One of the cuter things in a T room.. A beautiful lil T eating voraciously. xD


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 22, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> One of the cuter things in a T room.. A beautiful lil T eating voraciously. xD


What is it!! Omg sooooo cute!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 22, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> What is it!! Omg sooooo cute!!


Lol P.cancerides  this guys growing fast. And showing all traits of a photogenic little booger just like my other phormic ^.^

Tho looks like either tapatalk or ab makes pic quality go down on phone xc sadface.. Just compared with galery pic.. Much more grainy on here xc


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 22, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> One of the cuter things in a T room.. A beautiful lil T eating voraciously. xD


I think these slings are even prettier than versi slings at this size. I love the blue dudes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 22, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> I think these slings are even prettier than versi slings at this size. I love the blue dudes...


Agreed. But they ofcourse grow sooo much faster. But im not a fan of all blue.. But this T is fun to feed


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 24, 2015)

Well heres some pics... First we have the T. Ockerti sling . bad pic but was just to show rattie the size thought you guys might enjoy too







Next we have a rehouse pics wooo.. I got these cages yesterday (well ig its after midnight so the other day) and put them togeather yesterday mainly but waited to put my psalms in it..

First the P. Irminia (susp male)
Side view.






And a belly shot (also in sexing area) with a ruler marked per in






From front with him in it







Next p.camb who has been a butt to feed lately (as you can see) also susp male





And showin his tiny size ^.^ (bad focus n flash sorry)






---------- Post added 04-24-2015 at 01:46 AM ----------

Left them alone nearly an hour and they are already getting to work.. Camb tried to web up thr door >=[ glad i checked in on them i had scare him off i hate that lol












P.camb you can see where he webbed.. And apparently pooped because that wasnt there earlier


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 24, 2015)

P.camb whowas last susp male..now raising questions with austin thinking fm now.... S/he stopped silking aster i scared him away from the door


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

Not a T but its my thread who cares lolol looks like iv successfully gotten dumbos back into my rat collony. This guy came from a surprize dumbo black berkshire male with unknown parents (had 3males in cage and 2 girls had litter on same day 3rd day after and they all shared babies -.-) and a 33% het dumbo female... Lookin perty dumo but ears just started opening... i hope so.. iv been selectivly breeding the male to find out whos another carrier for months almost a yr!






Speaking of rats..Next up we have ratties beloved T. Ockerti's with a 1/2 and whole mini mealworm 

T.ock #1 (smaller one) with half mealie..looks noninterested tho






And T. Ock #2 whos attacking it OMNOMNOM






...wait.. What shes in her hide?!?!?! Gbb slid on in her hide.. Im guessing to molt soon perhaps?






Just found A. Genic #2 molted 






And P. Cancerides lookin like will molt soon






And ivhad to move webs off the door 3 times now but aparently thats where she wants them to be... As shes still webbing and digging... Maybe shell use this as her feeding hole.. XD


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 25, 2015)

Aaawww my lil' ockertis are so awesome. Their names, should you care, Frick and frack.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Aaawww my lil' ockertis are so awesome. Their names, should you care, Frick and frack.


Bahahahahaha oh god that made me laugh n choke on my coke bahahaha which is fric and which is frack? Because i have them labeled "T. ock #1" and "T. ock 2" on their containers xD


----------



## BCscorp (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice pics and great group of species.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

BCscorp said:


> Nice pics and great group of species.


Thanks bc ^.^

---------- Post added 04-25-2015 at 09:36 PM ----------

decided once im home ima try get a few nice pics with my expensive ol camera ^_^ [just so inconvenient to lugg around the room sometimes lmao] i think we need some awesome pics including my lovely genic and some better in focus pictures of some of these little squirts  like genic #2, P. cancerides, T. ock #1 and 2, and T. sp panama XD


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks bc ^.^
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-25-2015 at 09:36 PM ----------
> 
> decided once im home ima try get a few nice pics with my expensive ol camera ^_^ [just so inconvenient to lugg around the room sometimes lmao] i think we need some awesome pics including my lovely genic and some better in focus pictures of some of these little squirts  like genic #2, P. cancerides, O. ock #1 and 2, and T. sp panama XD


yes, Frick and Frack.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> yes, Frick and Frack.


but who is whoooo?!?! lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 26, 2015)

Here we go im gona be a rebel again xD start off with the axolotl who was just chillin watchin me do pictures xD woah that made the water look green after editing to now see as many smears oh well XD







Then there is a genic who wants nothing to do with the camera..






My MM gbbwhos hopefully gona be lucky in a few weeks











G. Pulchripes fm who foes not know shes supposed to be a bulldozer (trade? I want one who thinks there park skidloader lol)











Unless your just tuning in, i dont think i have to tell you who this little sweetheart is (i might just die if its male like i think tho)





















And lets mop this up with some T. Ocks..

Heres frick, or is it frack? I dont flickin know whos who.. T. Ock #1 

snug as a.. T in...sphagnum moss?







T.ock 2... Ya they are THAT tiny... Cant wait till im not playing find the thrixie

















Btw that coke bottle aint too much closer then the T.. 1/8-1/7" higher as its in the moss






---------- Post added 04-26-2015 at 08:59 AM ----------

Oh and a little addition.. For any of you who think you might do live plants in ur aquarium... Dont touch duckweed... This is my 10g that had 5 or 6 springs that came with some snails.... A month to a month n half ago...






Fml..its even in my filter!!! Why did i leave them be lol.. Same happened to my 33 6months ago -.-  but then i had a goldfish who would eat it. (he got a rehome for free food lol) .. Save yourself the pain and get hornwort and red roots for floaters or frogbit dont get these frikkinthings lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 26, 2015)

#1 is Frick #2 is Frack.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 28, 2015)

Genic fm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (May 1, 2015)

Few more pics...

Susp fm irminia was cought drinking... Didnt get it good enough.. By time got this she moved away a lil xc







Still semi fresh but hardened male irminia on left. And fm(?) P.camb on right.. My now painful. Decorator as she keeps webbing the door and i break webs ev 12 hrs... -.







Live feeding DIVERT YOUR EYES IF YOU SQUEEMISH
Genic looked a bit hungry again and i had some rat fuzzies.. And iv wanted to feed her one for a wiel..ans the mommy rat was a first time and not very good mum.. So the ganic fem got a meal... And snagged it right in the gutt (ouch)


----------



## pyro fiend (May 7, 2015)

my one true love lol enjoying her first MM dubia






SA: P. irminia male  whos stakling his roach i droped in his hole






SAF: B. boehmei











juvie susp male B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (May 8, 2015)

SA; fm LP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (May 9, 2015)

"Boehmei" 's galore!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 16, 2015)

just wanted to update everyone iv been slacking on pics lately with some real life stuff im juggling =[ BUT i have some macro accessories coming in and should be back up and running soon  so stay tuned!!


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait do you own the mother rat that you got the pinkie from?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Wait do you own the mother rat that you got the pinkie from?


He breeds feeder rats for his reptiles hehe


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Wait do you own the mother rat that you got the pinkie from?


lollas right i breed all my rats for feeders[some stay as breeders and pets ofc] lol... i breed for color and personality and this one i could tell was going to be a standard agouti berkshire [wild brown color with white belly and feet] with normal ears.. also could tell it was male.. i have 2 agouti-berk males i dont need another XD so i tried it out.. she liked it, i may try her on a sickly looking fuzzy[lil bigger in size]. it apears to have been scratched and blinded =\ maybe shell eat it too XD if so im DEF getting it on video lol i tried her on a rat pup [which is about same length as her dsl with its tail] she was NOT digging that.. i had a 10 min vid of her hiding in her legs =[ when she walked out again i tried the pinkie thinking "shes not realy going to eat it, it wont move enough for her.." and didnt prepare camera... well... i was wrong XD wont make that mistake again XD



lalberts9310 said:


> He breeds feeder rats for his reptiles hehe


thanks lola  you was quick at the whip lmao


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 17, 2015)

Im not trying to sound like a tree hugger here.... but why feed live vertebrates in the first place? It is just causing unnecessary suffering. It's not like hungry T's won't accept prekilled... or crickets, super worms, dubia etc.


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Im not trying to sound like a tree hugger here.... but why feed live vertebrates in the first place? It is just causing unnecessary suffering. It's not like hungry T's won't accept prekilled... or crickets, super worms, dubia etc.


I've done it before as well, but have not in a while. Only reason I did it was for my gravid species, I mixed up their diet, which in the end, their sacs were full of more healthier eggs, and the offspring were bigger and healthier. There can be a few reason why you feed them to your T's. Main reason being that you save money on purchasing feeders such as crickets, superworms, or dubia. Another reason could be that you feed one feeder pinky to a specimen, that same specimen will not have to be fed for a while. If someone has a collection of 500, and you feed 1/4 of that collection pinkies, the next feeding won't have to be for another several weeks, vs if you feed crickets, you will be right back at it a few days to a week later. People have different opinions on feeders. If you breed mice and rats for that purpose only,  don't see the problem with it, just as long as no pesticides are sprayed on, or around the feeders.


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> I've done it before as well, but have not in a while. Only reason I did it was for my gravid species, I mixed up their diet, which in the end, their sacs were full of more healthier eggs, and the offspring were bigger and healthier. There can be a few reason why you feed them to your T's. Main reason being that you save money on purchasing feeders such as crickets, superworms, or dubia. Another reason could be that you feed one feeder pinky to a specimen, that same specimen will not have to be fed for a while. If someone has a collection of 500, and you feed 1/4 of that collection pinkies, the next feeding won't have to be for another several weeks, vs if you feed crickets, you will be right back at it a few days to a week later. People have different opinions on feeders. If you breed mice and rats for that purpose only,  don't see the problem with it, just as long as no pesticides are sprayed on, or around the feeders.


+1, I haven't fed a vertebrate to a tarantula before, but I'm planning to with my P.Metallica, she's a picky eater and crickets aren't doing anything, her abdomens still that tiny 'post-molt' abdomen. I want to get a bit of meat on her, then switch back to crickets. Normally when a big t like her molts for me, they get fed 5-6 crickets at a time, every day until their abdomens are where I want them, which only takes 3 or so days, then put back to twice a month feedings. I think with picky adults, vertebrates are useful post molt. Plus I get mice for my snake anyway.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 17, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> +1, I haven't fed a vertebrate to a tarantula before, but I'm planning to with my P.Metallica, she's a picky eater and crickets aren't doing anything, her abdomens still that tiny 'post-molt' abdomen. I want to get a bit of meat on her, then switch back to crickets. Normally when a big t like her molts for me, they get fed 5-6 crickets at a time, every day until their abdomens are where I want them, which only takes 3 or so days, then put back to twice a month feedings. I think with picky adults, vertebrates are useful post molt. Plus I get mice for my snake anyway.


 I don't get it though... why feed live? Because it's more entertaining? I know from personal experience that T's will accept prekilled mice.


----------



## Misty Day (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I don't get it though... why feed live? Because it's more entertaining? I know from personal experience that T's will accept prekilled mice.



I never said I used live mice. I get frozen ones for my snake. Even if I did feed live, it wouldn't be for entertainment., plus I'd feel too bad for feeding live mice. I feel kind of bad feeding frozen.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I don't get it though... why feed live? Because it's more entertaining? I know from personal experience that T's will accept prekilled mice.


Well i used live because its just there.. I do have frozen but i didnt kniw if shed eat it... At the size i gave her the pray has no teeth, so nothing to worry about. I wouldnt use adult mice myself just due to the insizor size..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 17, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Well i used live because its just there.. I do have frozen but i didnt kniw if shed eat it... At the size i gave her the pray has no teeth, so nothing to worry about. I wouldnt use adult mice myself just due to the insizor size..


 Honestly, I think you should have killed it before feeding it to the T or used the frozen mice. Being impaled and digested alive is likely a fairly slow and painful death.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Honestly, I think you should have killed it before feeding it to the T or used the frozen mice. Being impaled and digested alive is likely a fairly slow and painful death.


Actually at that age a pibkie doesnt realy have many nerv endings.so its not bad... And they dont find frozen thawed in the wild buddy


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 18, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Actually at that age a pibkie doesnt realy have many nerv endings.so its not bad... And they dont find frozen thawed in the wild buddy


 I agree with the argument that in the wild... if a T was to eat a rodent it would be a live rodent. But this isn't the wild.... why not save the rodent the suffering?...thats just the way I see it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I agree with the argument that in the wild... if a T was to eat a rodent it would be a live rodent. But this isn't the wild.... why not save the rodent the suffering?...thats just the way I see it.


"but this isnt the wild" isnt a valid excuse to me tho..thats like saying because your not a wild ape you should keep your surroundings 100% sterile [which is why you get sick more] its not like im buying petstore rodents, or giveng them to her every day or anything [shes never had one sense the pic]..i had a LARGE litter from my bigger female. i wanted a variety of food for my T, whos fairly big and always hungry, so i tried it.. sure i could have unthawed an old mouse hopper from my freezer.. but A) i hear horror stories of the smell with a large pray item [pinkies bones are still soft and liquidish as aposed to the rotting remains of a mouse before the bolus stage] and B) i realy didnt want to waist a pray item and have the bacteria start to grow if she didnt want to eat it...


it was either die now young.. or have an 89% chance of growing up[the other 11% is fed at teenage stage] to be a full grown adult and be constricted to death by a big violent fm snake.. i dont freeze a whole lot of pray anymore they grow up just fast enough to be fed off as i need them, males a certain amount are kept for my bigger snake to eat, the rest are fed off as they grow, fms are either fed off as they grow or kept in another cage for grow-out if i like their color [or they are just too sweet and i fall in love].. so either way he had a 100% chance of death buddy.. it was the little bit of suffering now, or thrown in a tub to be constricted.. its the way of life for them here.. i spoil them as they grow anywho.. heck his mom just had grapes yesterday and mellon that day [remember because he almost blended in with the Mellon rein

and plus im trying to let my dubias add up more so cant be waisting my males or fm's lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

The folowing pics all takeng with Nikon D5300. with 4x macro lense unless otherwize stated

My little dust specks who may be leaving in a week or so
#2





#2





#1






Sp. Panama peekin his feet out for his wormie






Genic getting so big!











P. Cancerides mad at his kicking roach (too cute)











G. Pulchripes fm
















Nhadu chromatus fm being her oh so pretty self out in the open on her rare occasion
















P. Sp "purple" (still thinking cancerides instead)






P. Pulcher not wanting pic taken.. Looks like about to molt again tho






And ofcourse my new B.emilia male.. And whats that i spy.. Yes.. Heavy heavy premolt 











Oh almost forgot.. A pic for austin.. Kyanite the gbb is taken to her new log FINALLY it took her long enough.. Still in premolt tho xc taken with my phone lgg3 (and she was miving swatting at the roach so vey bad immage, but as you see she now uses it shockingly)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 21, 2015)

wow hadnt looked at these on computer till just now.. wow i love those new lense attatchment XD no idea whats on pulchers cage tho o.0 roach food mush?? *shrug* cant see it in the dark room thats for sure lmao wonder if itl be as awesome if i use the 10x o.0 *tempting!*  if you have a request dont be afraid to ask ill be sure to use the good camera ;P [as if you do cuz i have all of them posted pretty much lmao]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 21, 2015)

I wanted to post back here but I,m busy watching my P. Cam molt and am waiting for it to flip back over to snatch the molt before he munches on it lol.. great pics pyro  new cameras and lenses always bring a lot of excitement (well in my case) LOL


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 21, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I wanted to post back here but I,m busy watching my P. Cam molt and am waiting for it to flip back over to snatch the molt before he munches on it lol.. great pics pyro  new cameras and lenses always bring a lot of excitement (well in my case) LOL


Its only been used 2 times at home and once for zoo trip (main reason to get the $1,000 bundle lol) i may try the 10x lense attatchment soon i felt like i seen every little spec of dust on the table when i put it on xD maybe thatl be fun xD


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 21, 2015)

I think that would do for some nice pics


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 21, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I think that would do for some nice pics


*DONT BE TEMPTING ME LOLLA* lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 23, 2015)

T. Sp panama was cought out in ooenthis morning.. Shes getting big! 
(Phone pic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 23, 2015)

im gona have to bust out the 10x attachment now this pic looked sooo much better on phone before upload XD


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 24, 2015)

Hehe i got my Ts in about a hr ago ^.^ sowwie rattie i just finished  







Edit: wo dat dust and hard water under the flash *embarrassed,


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jun 24, 2015)

Are those mine? Ack I'm so excited!!

---------- Post added 06-24-2015 at 11:46 AM ----------

Also, this explains the question of what I'm hating you for.......

:giggle:


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 24, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Are those mine? Ack I'm so excited!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-24-2015 at 11:46 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Lol nope mine xD why elese would they be in a deli?


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jun 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol nope mine xD why elese would they be in a deli?


oh, so that's not frick, frack and little tangerine toes pyro??? ;P hahahaha (j/k)


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 24, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> oh, so that's not frick, frack and little tangerine toes pyro??? ;P hahahaha (j/k)


Nooo thats my psalmos irm, camb pulch n reduncus


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jun 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Nooo thats my psalmos irm, camb pulch n reduncus


I knew that, I just had to dig a little at ya.... for the record I'd never name my spider tangerine toes pyro... lmfao!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 24, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I knew that, I just had to dig a little at ya.... for the record I'd never name my spider tangerine toes pyro... lmfao!!


Ik you wouldnt.. Because i rly wld kill you ;D


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 25, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I knew that, I just had to dig a little at ya.... for the record I'd never name my spider tangerine toes pyro... lmfao!!


Just remember...i have these hostage right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jun 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Just remember...i have these hostage right now


Squèeeeeeeeeeeee.... My babies +third and albo.. Woot woot...


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 3, 2015)

Was out and about and found this..i was about to "tickle" it out and keep her but remembered... "I walked 5miles here..and all i have with me is a 500ml bottle of water..that im still drinking...i better leave her alone" plus you only find A. Hentzi here.. And im not fond of a slow grower  but heres a nice burrow that wasnt here 2-3months ago... And you cant see it in pic but there was only a few strands of silk.. And if i zoom in with phone i feel like i see toes... Dang.. Shoulda found her a cricket 

Ignore the bee/wasp by the hole wasnt on ground thing kept folowing me -.-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Was out and about and found this..i was about to "tickle" it out and keep her but remembered... "I walked 5miles here..and all i have with me is a 500ml bottle of water..that im still drinking...i better leave her alone" plus you only find A. Hentzi here.. And im not fond of a slow grower  but heres a nice burrow that wasnt here 2-3months ago... And you cant see it in pic but there was only a few strands of silk.. And if i zoom in with phone i feel like i see toes... Dang.. Shoulda found her a cricket
> 
> Ignore the bee/wasp by the hole wasnt on ground thing kept folowing me -.-


Way cool. I'm sooooo jelly! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 3, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Way cool. I'm sooooo jelly! Lol


Iv tickled/teased out aphonopelma all my life.. But tbh.. This was first one who did its burrow in a patch of grass lmao


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 7, 2015)

G. rosea fm paired once 3/25 and hardly eats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 7, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> G. rosea fm paired once 3/25 and hardly eats


RCF!!!! :O

My favorite. Ver nice. 

Remember what I told you about the brachy's and GBB gravid girls?  Do the same with her.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful "Fat Bottom Girl" making the world go round...LOL
GL with the paring, would love a couple RCF's if you are successful.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 7, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> RCF!!!! :O
> 
> My favorite. Ver nice.
> 
> Remember what I told you about the brachy's and GBB gravid girls?  Do the same with her.


actually she has been sitting in a tote [you can kinda see that] im debating on puting her in a 10g soon... she has sat on my bedside table sence i got her. no extra heat, no excess light, just a normal feeding every 10-12 days [because she is a finnicky eater..]  she is HUGE now compared to how she was premolt.. i think i did good sofar on her. gbb, def getting the 5 star treatment tho.. if i have a good sack your happily welcome to a few of these buddy ^_^ ill have WAY to many i mainly bred her for the experience, that and it seems everyone loves a red color form

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 21, 2015)

And p.langs enclosure w/o the dreaded vial but no her


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 21, 2015)

Damn spider cloaking device.....LOL
Hows the G. rosea rcf doing?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 21, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Damn spider cloaking device.....LOL
> Hows the G. rosea rcf doing?


Was that a refference to the machalla pics? I didnt wana take off lid shes still kinda stressed xD

But rosetta is plump and hungry xD shes now in a 10g as well^.^


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope not at all


> And p.langs enclosure w/o the dreaded vial but no her


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm jelly, I want a P. Langenbucheri


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 22, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Nope not at all


Oh haha i was proud of how i did her cage and shes gona be in there almost all her life lol... but shes a lil skittish so i just used pics i was gona put into the enclosure thread xD


lalberts9310 said:


> I'm jelly, I want a P. Langenbucheri


Lol im debating on getting 3 or 4more xD i just need emeraldus and ill have all psalms in north americas market xD

---------- Post added 07-22-2015 at 05:15 AM ----------

P. Eccs been a busy girl












My flash dulled her out xc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2015)

As very few of you know i got a 2nd T sp. Panama in with all those lovely psalmos lol... I told steve i swore the new one was much smaller (bout the size of a booger lol) thwn other was when it came in.. but steve thought i got the last at same size.. Well im determined i didnt xD.. He said my guy must be getting huge and thats y i think that...  And a few days later my bigger one molted... I cought him/her out in the open today.. And got a side by side

















And some solos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ha, huge size difference I'd say. Sure one isn't a female growing slower?


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 29, 2015)

It's defective Ill take it and pay for shipping LOL...gorgeous spider but oh so pricey


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Ha, huge size difference I'd say. Sure one isn't a female growing slower?


Haha well bigger one i got 3-3 and this new one,that i just got last week, was a new import xp idk sexes i cant reach larger ones exo in "her" burrow.. But took 2months to molt so im hoping that means fm! Lol

---------- Post added 07-29-2015 at 04:37 PM ----------




sdsnybny said:


> It's defective Ill take it and pay for shipping LOL...gorgeous spider but oh so pricey


Hahahaha last one cost me 175 from steve123. Both are from him actually.superb guy ^.^ def worth it at that price imo not the 300 retailers sell it for tho!

---------- Post added 07-29-2015 at 04:39 PM ----------

I just realized cuz of these pics i accidentally dropped a 2nd mealie in smaller ones cage (much dimmer irl) good think i crush heads xD i didnt see it hiding in moss (*goes and removes extra mealie*) that explains why i couldnt find the mealworm ment for larger one.. So i gave it a roach xD i figured i dropped it on floor.. with a crushed head i wont be finding a headless beetle so i didnt pay it no nevermind


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

Good golly do I ever want some Theraposinae sp. Panamas. As soon as the prices become more manageable, I'll make the plunge. For now, I'll admire pictures and sigh wistfully.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Good golly do I ever want some Theraposinae sp. Panamas. As soon as the prices become more manageable, I'll make the plunge. For now, I'll admire pictures and sigh wistfully.


Maan two of you now saying there expensive? Making me feel like a moron ;( or just a big baller (not the case) first one (bigger one) i payed 195 for and got 3-3 new one i payed 175.. And here i thought thats a great price xc i cant blame people for not paying the $300 tho lol


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Maan two of you now saying there expensive? Making me feel like a moron ;( or just a big baller (not the case) first one (bigger one) i payed 195 for and got 3-3 new one i payed 175.. And here i thought thats a great price xc i cant blame people for not paying the $300 tho lol


Oh no! That's a much better price. I've paid $125 for 1" Xenesthis immanis and $150 for 1" Pamphobeteus sp. Duran slings before. But I can't imagine go over $200 for a sling-- personally. I mean, I could get a relatively 'rare' sexed female or a large sexed female for $200, you know? I could enjoy a new female while waiting for the sling prices to go down.

You're lucky you got those prices. Much more reasonable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Oh no! That's a much better price. I've paid $125 for 1" Xenesthis immanis and $150 for 1" Pamphobeteus sp. Duran slings before. But I can't imagine go over $200 for a sling-- personally. I mean, I could get a relatively 'rare' sexed female or a large sexed female for $200, you know? I could enjoy a new female while waiting for the sling prices to go down.
> 
> You're lucky you got those prices. Much more reasonable.


Lol indeed tho i spent 220 on susp fm p. Ecc..but thats why you shop around.. Always seen them (panama) going 250-300 and one day wiel lookin for some more gbbs i came apon his post for sp panama 195.. Im lookin at my wallet like "damn you only hav 250 saved back for some gbbs but..but pyro..its on SALE" Talked to him a bit and got a few freebies added and i def regret nothing! Granted i never got those gbbs lmao but i found my main psalmo provider, made a great investment and met a great guy who happens to be importing almost everything i want lmao. But sometimes.. If its on your wishlist its one if them things...When the steels hot, Strike! cant wait around prices fluxuate and stocks are limmited ^.^


----------



## Slimdean (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of duckweed lol.  I use the plastic duckweed for deco in my dwarf T's enclosures and they really love it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2015)

Slimdean said:


> Wow that's a lot of duckweed lol.  I use the plastic duckweed for deco in my dwarf T's enclosures and they really love it.


lol yea i have to put goldfish in the tanks to get rid of them had a huge outbreak in my 33g and had to steal a few of a buddies koi lol.. i accidentally brought 3 leafs over in that 10g from a shipment and thought itd just barely grow and id scoop it out.. well i got busy and in a week i had a ton.. i thought "oh ill just clean it out when it gets bad..again." little did i know those 3 was bad XD but you probably have frog bit similar  not as big of a pain XD especially being plastic


----------



## Slimdean (Jul 30, 2015)

Guess they need to call it rabbit weed instead.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 30, 2015)

Slimdean said:


> Guess they need to call it rabbit weed instead.


More like bull-spit plant lmao never being able o get rid of it it seems lmao... Its just like bull §%!# good for the ecosystem but such a mess once you get into it ;D


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 1, 2015)

UPDATES!
As i said rosetta was moved into a 10g like a week or so back.. Heres some pics on what she did with it.. ~Note~ shes never been a webber before paiting she only had a feeding mat that was added to/slightly thickened with each meal...

Before i broke the webs





And after











Flooded ine side just a lil to much (screen top splattered water)






P. Lang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Aug 1, 2015)

very nice Ts ! I think I'm a bit jelly as well lol .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 1, 2015)

Blue Jaye said:


> very nice Ts ! I think I'm a bit jelly as well lol .


What could you be jelly of? You have an army of balfouri lol most of us would kill for that xD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 7, 2015)

A pic of my pulchripes on her strole diwn the hole after she got her hornworm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 9, 2015)

Fed some more worms today ofmany sizes.. My genic #2 is nommin on one.. Gbb fm struck..but backed away.. Im hoping i just scared her.. But heres a few pics..

Rosetta update:
Iv never seen this much web from her..so im sure you know what im thinkin  still cant decide wether to pull sack or leave it..shes a first time mommy...











Boehmei fm molted.. I thought "well sweet i can throw away 2 dishes she unburried them" and found this.. Im pretty happy xD shell be leaving monday 







Freshly hardened lp fm.. And shes gettin big! And those are not small hands.. I have a 3x hand  and shes in a 5.5g











Finally some fun.. Panama eating a 1-1.5" or so hornworm











And for some of you wondering how big these worms are.. Heres 2 almostfull and full grown one on my hand (this is not extended size.. This is relaxing size)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 10, 2015)

No comments realy? How rude  if people dont comment on this next post ill rage quit my own thread ;D

My G.pulchras starting to show some colors 







And you kniw just routine checkups on our dear rosetta... "Oh whats that some silks torn down maybe she ate again"....

NOPE











Now to decide how long to leave them in there or if i should try n incubate it (paired 3/25 sac dropped 8/9-10 so 4.5 months for sack aint bad! Now with temps pushing mid-high 80s and even 90s idk if i should do standard 30 or lil linger sence its a grammie)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats on that sack!! Would have loved to get your pair of Boehmei's from you but am short on expendable $$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 10, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Congrats on that sack!! Would have loved to get your pair of Boehmei's from you but am short on expendable $$


Thanks im a happy pappy for sure ^.^ may not sleep for the next month 

Alas they are now spoken for tho..  Im sure ill move more that also interest you someday xD when you see something for sale from me and realy want it id possibly hold them for a short time as pending and im always a lil flexable on prices id say id do payment plans like i used to do with reptiles but bit of a price difference there lol but if need be keep it in mind lmao

I just found out the hard way im just not a fan of brachys only one im keeping is smithi (and almost put her for sale but i love her feeding response) and only non rosea grammie im keeping is pulchra xD slow growers man.. They kill me xD i guess im a legs guy cuz i love my psalms and im falling for this pamph xD (bad joke eh?)


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 11, 2015)

I've often wondered if attraction to a certain T species coincided with ones taste in the opposite sex. I have always loved me some short ladies petite to curvy just short. 
Lately Ive been mesmerized by the dwarf T's out there LOL


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good luck with the sac, mate!


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 11, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Good luck with the sac, mate!


Thanks storm ima need it xD

---------- Post added 08-11-2015 at 12:31 PM ----------




sdsnybny said:


> I've often wondered if attraction to a certain T species coincided with ones taste in the opposite sex. I have always loved me some short ladies petite to curvy just short.
> Lately Ive been mesmerized by the dwarf T's out there LOL


Hmm well i def love me a shorter girl with curvs but, the idea if a dwarf T drives me crazy, no not the good kinda crazy lol... I can maybe stand 3 dwarfs based off of looks.. Incie gold looks kinda neat to me, my T. Sp Panamas are amazing and maybe Ami Sp Panama (idk if thats a dwarf so its a maybe) anyother one? Id rather eat a molt 

But you may be onto something,tho im not realy a legs man (and being 6'1 the idea of a girl taller then me is weird cuz thats an amazon) im a personality man "if your cool we are perfect".. And all mine have one of 2 personalities... Chilled out and not give a dang, and skittish.. Maybe i just look like a fat buddah and they Zen out? XD but i dont have any mouthy Ts or any who are flighty most dont kick with the lid off unless close to molt..  And thats kinda how i like it (tho id give a pretty penny for a nw prone to rearing up lol just for a lil variety)


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm so excited for your sac@!! I hope I get one soon too. It's looking less and less likely though lol.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 13, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I'm so excited for your sac@!! I hope I get one soon too. It's looking less and less likely though lol.


i hope so my temps are way dif.. so id expect mine sooner   she did lay right after i gave her a new cage tho [tip maybe?].. ill try to go in this morning and get some new pics with my nikon ^_^ hope all is well :O if shes a little fatter and not holding her bundle of joy.. ill be very sad =[


----------



## Blue Jaye (Aug 13, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> What could you be jelly of? You have an army of balfouri lol most of us would kill for that xD


Well you have Ts I don't have lol . Now I do have an army of balfouri Bling double clutched this time woohoo ! Congrats on the sac too !!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue Jaye said:


> Well you have Ts I don't have lol . Now I do have an army of balfouri Bling double clutched this time woohoo ! Congrats on the sac too !!!


gasp!! i still want some babies im trying to move some out to make a lil room for your munchkins ;D


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 13, 2015)

Who wanta to play an old pyro favorite from a herp forum..(adjusted just a bit to arachnids lol)

Guess That Species! Lol






---------- Post added 08-13-2015 at 10:28 AM ----------

Omg omg off topic.. But someone sent this to my phone and im lawling soo hard (partly cuz i was peting a leopard gecko as i read it and she likes to sit on the bed and chill as i get undressed from work lol)




























---------- Post added 08-13-2015 at 12:35 PM ----------

As i watched my irminia hook out (bout all i could get pic wise..so...much...webbing... Lol)












And my susp fm (ill know next moult maybe) genic sling.. With her lovely self bringing the food to the spotlight (i kid you not i sat light down for min wiel watched irminia twitching)











Thinkin my fm gbb is finally getting the scent of my male.. She never moves around and has alot today.. Almost looks like shes trying to tap (hes not by her atm)


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 14, 2015)

Update on irmnia male.. Boy did mature yay.. And hes so big.. I tried to get a good pic of him by a ruler (webs being the biggest hurdle)






And remember hes in a 6x6x12 hes a biggin ^.^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 16, 2015)

another pic of irminia MM [leme know if you need him im taking reservs early lol and not wanting a 50/50 would prefer sale/trade]







the love of my room, alex... i love this girl to bits!she pushes 70grams after cutting her down of food a bit.. she actually has a giant boyfriend im buying ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 16, 2015)

bad news today =\ i got home this morning and started getting some deli cups ready to ship out some T's.. and i looked in on my MM and his neighbor a 3"+ p.camb.. the MM sprawled out.. all cute and fluffy [im still so excited about him ^_^ lol] and i noticed the new water bowl in the cambs had gnats.. now she can be a picky eater i figured she killed her hornworm and left it.. like she did with the female dubia int he guess the species pic...low and behold.. shes laying inside her lid [about a Gatorade lid size] upside down rotting =\ i just seen her roaming the cage the morning before =\ woke up late and didnt get to look at her... man.. im pretty gutted right now... couldnt have been a molt she just molted like a month or so ago.. and there wasnt any webbing on the water dish i added.. man.. i wonder wat went wrong.. everyone elese is happy and active..the camb that sits above her in a cup bolted when i looked in, and all other psalms are out moving... =\ man.. heart-wrenching =\  shes been kept same condition all her life.. and been in the same cage like 4 months =\ her neighbors been in his [same amount of holes again kept same way] longer.. maybe it was just her time.. both of my camb fm's are very picky eaters and never that big in the abd =\


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear the bad news, hopefully it was just her time to go. She had a better life in your care than in the wild


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 17, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news, hopefully it was just her time to go. She had a better life in your care than in the wild


well my wildlife, maybe..wild? meh debatable?   but it was fun wiel i had her =\ thanks for the condolence tho =\


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 17, 2015)

New girl came in.. And well idk how it happened but she was upside down in her tub so i had to unwravel her.. She wasnt happy.. And she gave me a rear!! *squeel* 










So happy first adult rear!!!

As u prob see i went a lil natural with this cage (note its not dry thats the high sand content in this soil..i need more moss...) try and spot one of her cage "buddies" also...i may have or may have not stolen CB's potato for a few pics (stupid auto focus)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 17, 2015)

The A.brock aftermath x(


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 17, 2015)

Is that a molt in the vial?


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Is that a molt in the vial?


ya she molted in transit =\


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a GORGEOUS leopard gex! I used to have one and now it's so hard to find a normal phase one after all the mutations that were made


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2015)

viper69 said:


> That's a GORGEOUS leopard gex! I used to have one and now it's so hard to find a normal phase one after all the mutations that were made


ikr? and even pet stores have morphs i tried to find a normal last time i was there.. 90% are albino [gl finding out what strain based off a 4" gex]

i do have a few morphs. tho much much younger a Blazing Blizzard unsexed. a hybino fm, Mack Super Snow Albino Leucistic male and Mack Snow Albino Leucistic fm  i have a giant Tremper albino [pos super giant] coming in.. pretty excited on that ^_^ but of them all my hybino and my normal are my faves..hybinos a bit skittish but super pretty. not seen enough in the hobby imo.. but alex? pff.. she gives kisses ^_^ this chick is my safty net ^_^  i may try to get a pic of my hybino tho ^_^


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2015)

I hear ya on the pet stores too!!

I remember when high yellow used to be the only
Morph and it wasn't even genetic at that point!

My normal male had a lot of yellow and base of tail had the orange, long before the carrot tail.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2015)

viper69 said:


> I hear ya on the pet stores too!!
> 
> I remember when high yellow used to be the only
> Morph and it wasn't even genetic at that point!
> ...


omg your taken me back a couple years viper haha i used to breed leos about 5 yrs ago.. back then if it wasnt a hypo, albino , blizard or carrot tail. it wasnt going to sell.. omg i got so bored of carrot tails -.- i think my girl has off of like 4 spots on her of orange now lmao thank bajeezus
but im a sucker for an all black or all white animal and a normal.. to think "man this is how they look in the wild.. this is how it works as camo..." etc fills my heart.. but white and and albino [im a sucker for most albino animals too.. if you havnt noticed yet lmao.] its like "your gene occurs so randomly in nature..im literally blessed to have you.." or the all white whew..  theres no loosing you and their so pretty.. i wish leos came in jet black, like as black as obsidian.. id never have another morph ^_^


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 18, 2015)

Back onto the susp fm A.brock who molted in transit... Most feet are twisted as can see at least 3 legs are mangled beyond working. I wont be shocked if she rips them off.. Looks like legs 1 2 3 4 and 8 are her movable legs and only 1 2 and 8 look untwisted. (Counting left right left right btw)  maybe im seeing wrong.. But 5 6 and 7 are just to mangled it seems like shes dragging them.. Im trying not to stress her yet check in on her lol whew what a task


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 23, 2015)

A bootyfull baby jumper who was chilling on my pod last night . sorry bad immage didnt use flash cuz we arnt supposed to have our phones out lol.. Hes sooo tiny like 1/8"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 23, 2015)

How's the little  A.brocklehursti doing? I lost my tiny A. minatrix to a stuck molt, it survived 1 week after doing surgery to free it. :{


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 23, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> How's the little  A.brocklehursti doing? I lost my tiny A. minatrix to a stuck molt, it survived 1 week after doing surgery to free it. :{


thanks for her asking bud, shes doing ok she did eat a nice juicy roach... shes kinda clumbsy and drags a few legs but she jumped on a crippled roach fairly well.. i think ill feed her every few days in hopes that shell molt out and fix her legs soon :\


her 'brothers' are lively characters as well.. i went to get cages [cuz i was told they was 3" and arnt] but they had none in propper size.. and after seeing her size i changed the sub choice.. gave them a perilite "false bottom" to cut down on weight [as iv never had my genics dig] sence i have 1.5-2" in large like 12"x 6"x~4" enclosures [not for long i hope] and.. well.. one of them would not leave the shipping vial.. so i pulled out the paper towel, unraveled him.. and left the vial in there [where he bolted] and removed the paper... he still is camping in the transparent vial lmao -.-.. the other one i noticed "hm there must have been some perilite in the topsoil [not very uncommon tho] .. nope a little 2" sling dug himself a hole and excavated 2-3" of perilite.. what a weirdy ^_^


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 25, 2015)

Sperm web! who needa a man? ^.~






A few non arachnids xD the fluffy butts at my mums 






And a reason i love some coworkers.. Danielle had a keychain lost its eyeballs from wear n tear.. So i gave her a needle point sharpie.. And she had fun.. Was rick and daryl.. Now its a funner version xD






Being burried in fluffballs the other day (2 behind shoulders too)







This omes screen shots so sry if it fuzzed.. Not mu item but am probably gona work on one of these soon ^.^ geat idea for storage of books and dvds xD maybe even tweek ot to hold 10gals?  lolol


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 31, 2015)

well another update.. what do we want first? the good or the bad?

lets start with dessert, cause im a fat kid XD well.. my sp machalla is now getting more color after its molt and it excites me..the MM irminias locked and loaded.. still waiting for soone to ask for him. im half tempted to do a loan now like i did with poec and just ask for 5 or 6 babies.. . the A. brocks..fm doin good ate a superworm and eating dubias still hobbling around but 'she' is a trooper.. also my immature male B. emilia has burrowed down in its coco and looking awful dark maybe hell hook out soon? =\ and my susp male P. pulcher is in heavy premolt but just wont roll over! >:O

.now for the veggies... lets start with the less nasty, sad and tolerable but still dont want to 'eat them'... a 'male' brock molted.. i left the molt out as i was tired..was maybe 2".. and a field mouse got ahold of it [i hope you choke mouse..] and other ones lively.but they may be getting their downgrade soon. which im not looking forward too [shelf seems so empty and organized with the boehmeis and pulchripes gone] but very much needed.. my M FM chromatus has for some reason kicked off her hair.. and still looking pretty pink except for her heart.. not sure why i havnt messed with her and the pray i gave her was crushed head roach [actually pulled a few insides out on acident] so lost for words as to why that happened because it was hardly moving the other day.......  

now onto the bad veggies...i noticed a dubia with a crushed head still kicking around in fm P. camb #1's exo terra... weird shes thinner, well hydrated.. and usually eats after a day or so of it being in there [day 4 now] i started moving the cage around looking for her to see if she molted.. and alas.. she is in the dirt curled and slightly molding  doubt it was a molt, because its a lil moist in there as i keep all my psalms..=\ maybe this cage was just too big for the 3" girl =\ may put a few holes in the side of it? and try an irminia if my male dont move? maybe not.. pretty gutted about it tho

---------- Post added 08-31-2015 at 04:55 AM ----------

Im now getting crap at work for my "monkey fists/gorilla fingers"


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

Well...thats new... P. Sp. Machalla hit her roach SO HARD she flipped *HERSELF* over... Lmao with the addition of kicking a shyte load if sand (from vry sandy soil) into her fresh dish -.-












But shes ok! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just love it when they wrestle their prey like that


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL nice wrestling match!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Sep 3, 2015)

How fresh is it from molting? the fangs still look kinda reddish.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I just love it when they wrestle their prey like that [emoji14]


Lol. Ikr


Austin S. said:


> LOL nice wrestling match!!


Hahaha no she layed thwre for a good 3mins.. She did it and layed there... A few secs went by and i walked to front of house grabbed my phone and waljed back, snapped a few pics getting lighting right, and only reason she flipped is i shut the lid feelinn a sneeze coming on and either me shutting it, or me sneezing scared her to her toes lmao


Hydrazine said:


> How fresh is it from molting? the fangs still look kinda reddish.


7 days maybe 8 depending if she molted after i went to bed or wiel i was at work.. Her molt measured 3" so gave her a whole week. I think the red your seeing is thw chelocerae? her fangs look jet black to me... idk if ur on computer or phone but on myphone i can zoom ina bit and see black fangs overlapping the roach legs.. Knowing there reputation for feeding i wasnt risking feeding her a day sooner then a week


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 5, 2015)

Fun img (for me) trying on one of my new masks from sateam wiel in my jew hoodie (my last name is on it for those who dont know)


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

Sooo.. Apprently my p.camb who passed did not eat her horm worm even tho she grabbed it... As i come home this morning and hear a strange noise.. Thinking its my MM FINALLY drumming.. no hes just chillin in his web hammock... Look over and in the pcambs cage,where my susp fm irminia is (half size and got her b4 male) i see a little (well large) "humming bird moth" banging against all sides of the plexi... Took a good 10minto grab it without opening cage entirely.. I crippled a wing and a destroyed one (but she still gets some air!) .. Ince my MM gets away from the cage door im going to push it in there and see if hell eat it.. If ge wont move.. Ill drop in with 5"+ genic girl ^.^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

THE MOMENT WEV ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!

I couldnt sleep... Sooo.. BAM i pulled it.. Took some convincing.. And im glad i did! 
Size of sack (nice one if i do say so myself)


















So many i added a 2nd bowl (scared on heigth tho but goin in soufle cups soon)






Everyone ^.^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 8, 2015)

That is AWESOME!!!! Huge congrats my friend!!!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> That is AWESOME!!!! Huge congrats my friend!!!!


Thanks bud! First sackim so proud.. My phone went off yesterday with a notification "egg sack layed 27 days ago" i was all like shutup phone.. I was laying here exhosted trying to sleepbut couldnt phone popped up again "egg sack layed 28 days ago... Well frick.. Now i wana pull them..lmao.. Momma wasnt happy had to push her fangs off the sack with a ruler xD but she has a roach shell be ok ^.^ 

Have some cups coming in from amazon soon and cant waot to rehome them.. Now i just hope people still want them xD as this was mainly a fun thing for me to do and didnt expect any money from such a common SP ^.^ but i didnt think her being that size id have so many babies! *exstatic*


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks bud! First sackim so proud.. My phone went off yesterday with a notification "egg sack layed 27 days ago" i was all like shutup phone.. I was laying here exhosted trying to sleepbut couldnt phone popped up again "egg sack layed 28 days ago... Well frick.. Now i wana pull them..lmao.. Momma wasnt happy had to push her fangs off the sack with a ruler xD but she has a roach shell be ok ^.^
> 
> Have some cups coming in from amazon soon and cant waot to rehome them.. Now i just hope people still want them xD as this was mainly a fun thing for me to do and didnt expect any money from such a common SP ^.^ but i didnt think her being that size id have so many babies! *exstatic*


Awesome job again. Quick reminder, it's been noted that some females develop depression after their sac is taken away. Fill the old sac with a cotton ball, and give it back to her after she finishes that roach. She will hang on to it for a while, and when she tosses it, it will just be like the sac was bad, and it will not stress her out.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Awesome job again. Quick reminder, it's been noted that some females develop depression after their sac is taken away. Fill the old sac with a cotton ball, and give it back to her after she finishes that roach. She will hang on to it for a while, and when she tosses it, it will just be like the sac was bad, and it will not stress her out.


Iv read other big names say its just a myth..ik my buddy bred some gals whov gone about their day like they was pre-eggs after hours, realizing they wont get the sack back.. And im turn they molt out quicker and can have babies again sooner (if thats how u see them as is sack making machines that is)


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats on the spiderlings!! been watching for this day


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Congrats on the spiderlings!! been watching for this day


Lol thanks.. Been tubing in with all its lovely randomness eh? ^.^


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol thanks.. Been tubing in with all its lovely randomness eh? ^.^


LOL yep sitting in the tub surfing spider porn


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> LOL yep sitting in the tub surfing spider porn


Tuning xD.. But hey i was surfing in that boat once.. Btw thise scratches was so there to begin with xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 16, 2015)

ITS ALIVE!! ITS ALIIIIVE

"Oh have some of you moved..."






"Holy shitaki mushrooms you have"











Iv now packed 50 2oz cups with dirt and poked some holes.. Cant feel my thumb now (only 75 burns later and tons of pressing the dirt down lol) todays now my friday so i think ill move all 1i into their containers when i get home in the morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 17, 2015)

No rehouses on rosea yet i was busy xc but, sadly a. Brock fm molted.. And lost legs.. Looks pretty gruesome







On bright side yesterday i got my new gecko  didnt wana trump the 1i news tho  it had to have its own limelight


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope for the best on your Tarantula.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 17, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Hope for the best on your Tarantula.


Thanks man.. I think shell be fine, shell prob just pench off the lower portion of her leg (cant tell how much is in there she doesnt wana let me see) but her 2 legs she lost was pretty mangled, im shocked she didnt pull them off they was so bad.. She had some bent toes that look like they are now fine, but those legs she lost whew they was bent too bad, she was walking technically on 2 of her metatarus on her right side and only used first and last leg (first leg was also bent) on left.. Im just glad she apears to have fixed her right side.. So long as shes willing to fight... Im willing to keep helping xD she was my molt in transit xs im hoping its rly fm as shes had a tough life i want her to live forever lol


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck on the little girl, hope she'll be OK! And congrats on the slings being 1i! I'm jelly, can't wait till I pull the irminia sac


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 17, 2015)

In other news.. Iv taken out 32 rosea so far and now taking break (because iv gota cut more moss..and iv been up 24hrs now yay..not lol).. Looks like iv bearly got 1/4 of them.. But i have 500 cups and burned holes for 100.. if i need more ill just get the candle back out lol have a few ewl, accidently scooped up one freshly molted and put it in a cup... Have that cup marked special hope shes ok x(.. I gta get most off the floors now lol just so many xD cant wait to feed them and get them to a new home ^.^

---------- Post added 09-17-2015 at 06:23 PM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> Good luck on the little girl, hope she'll be OK! And congrats on the slings being 1i! I'm jelly, can't wait till I pull the irminia sac [emoji14]


Lmao your sacks not even a week old lmaoo.. Shesh i wasnt even ancy till week 2.5 xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

Got 144 rosea in cups (crashed out when cuting more sphagnum moss lol) iv already found a case of canibalization-.- so bout to start burning more holes in cups and should have all done by tonight..maybe.. Im preeety lazy on my days off 


As for the a.brock..  She got out of the molt.. But front legs pretty twisted.. Shes def able to walk tho, what a releif.. 

In brighter news.. My p. Sp purple molted out alot bigger then i thought it was.. I figured 3.5-4 it was almost 5" (idr how big these even get now haha) note i didnt force molt into shape thats how i pulled it 






And to my surprize my P. Langenbucheri  molted.. I didnt get all the molt but i might have got what i needed... Still upset she hasnt webbed much xc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally finished used an entire block of cocofiber and 48ish oz of clay dirt (first 50 tubs i stopped cuz wasnt going well too much clay)

 i was doing them in sets of 4 (thats how many deep my place for them allowed) and then put lids on and put them up there.. Doing almost half then numbering them...  Light made them show up well in pics almost couldnt tell they was on some of the moss lmao






2 ewl still (put in last cups) and one who looks like he may not make it.. Found 2 canibalized but ended up with an even number..






200 beauties..

They sit on a 29g tank (few inches off to right for gecko to have better air flow) for comparison

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueandbluer (Sep 19, 2015)

That's a lotta babies! Mazel tov!


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> That's a lotta babies! Mazel tov!


Thanks.. The number kinda makes me glad both fm rosea didnt molt out around same time like i wanted.. Rosetta(the mom) was the smaller of the two so id probably been well over my head lmao..
The way i did it took HOURS. (Thank god for mobile netflix) Vented 50, filled sub, added moss, wet moss and sub better, then add sling, stack a fee groupings then number... Added moss to more (16ish usualy) and keep cycling till i finished the 50..
Catfishrod said it didnt look like i had too many so only did a sleeve at a time as i didnt wana do 200 cups and end up with under a hundred slings

I def see why catfish finds a buyer before having to rehouse them  lol

 I may keep 2 or 3 but i hope to give all of these little boogers away ^.^


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW!!!! That pic is beautiful and scary at the same time.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> WOW!!!! That pic is beautiful and scary at the same time.


Scary because of the numbers?


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Scary because of the numbers?


Cuz I have two females to pair.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Cuz I have two females to pair.


Pair them as they molt out, and pick up a 500 pack of 2oz cups like i did lol.. Itl maybe set you back 25 buck if that.. Subs another factor..as for your porteri pink and gray? theyl be hard to move if you sell them.. After seeing how many i have, i prob cldnt even charge a dollar each and ensure im not stuck with more then i want lol


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 19, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Pair them as they molt out, and pick up a 500 pack of 2oz cups like i did lol.. Itl maybe set you back 25 buck if that.. Subs another factor..as for your porteri pink and gray? theyl be hard to move if you sell them.. After seeing how many i have, i prob cldnt even charge a dollar each and ensure im not stuck with more then i want lol


Yeah that's what I planned, but when you never know how long it will take to molt for a G. porteri the male could be gone.
Happily one of mine has molted, the gray/pink, the all pink is still looking fresh . just gonna take it as it comes, dont expect lots of $ from it just the experience.
BTW save me the first ten prime numbers.....LOL
2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23 and 29


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 19, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Yeah that's what I planned, but when you never know how long it will take to molt for a G. porteri the male could be gone.
> Happily one of mine has molted, the gray/pink, the all pink is still looking fresh . just gonna take it as it comes, dont expect lots of $ from it just the experience.
> BTW save me the first ten prime numbers.....LOL


True on molting as iv been waiting over a yr on one girl whis dark dark colored but ofc it may be another 6-18 months lmao.. BUT males have been known to last well over a yr with these grammies mines like 8ish months mature, something like that and still a speed demon iv heard and seen of MM's lasting YEARS so you should be fine.. Haha

As for slings..yea i didnt expect any from them some people said theyd take almost the whole sack (tho knew wasnt serious cuz 500 babes woulda sucked lol) but wanted experience my gbbmay be next xD..... Ill keep 2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23 and 29 all primed and fed extra well lmaoo


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 20, 2015)

Just an update on a.brock "fm" she tore off the first leg. So has 1 leg on her left (last one) and seems to be using pedipulp to move.. Gave her a bigol crushed head cricker maybe shell eat..


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 22, 2015)

Found a few goof troops like this..smh mainly in clay dirt.. Just wow xD none molting all flailing legs 







a few are little silk butts ^_^ i love it lol...[as u can kinda see] but looks like some may have got a little too moist on the moss i may have 2 dead 1i =\ both found in the moss and one was in small puddle entangled.. legs kinds moved.. i movedhim to dry side and drained out some the water =\


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 23, 2015)

P. Langenbucheri











The odd little psalmo who has almost no webbing xD even after a molt!


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

G. Pulchra getting adult colors x3











A genic susp fm






My lovely 5 leg susp fm "A. Brock" (not so sure now that i can see the stripea better)


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like a A. Brock to me.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Looks like a A. Brock to me.


To me it looks like my 6" genic and my 3" genic xc


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 25, 2015)

Meh... I don't know, ask Jose , send him a PM with a picture.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Meh... I don't know, ask Jose [emoji14], send him a PM with a picture.


Im gona wait for another molt or two and use my nikon, he tried to help me with my boehmeis.. Ill need natural light and good camera.. And atm shes more interested in bolting. Or scrunching up then staying still (cant blame her tho she has 5 legs)


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 27, 2015)

I almost never see this guy, he was in a big ol 10g with 10 siblings.. And even with droping food in all the time.. Id find dead boddies.. Sometimes idk if hes even alive as food goes untouched and the isopods in his cage swarm the pray... But i dug him out to downgrade him as i need his space for a rescue ill be picking up today... And put him in a pitcher (i use it for water changes only) with a superworm (wiel i made sure was no others alive in there)
Behold, Spartacus


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 1, 2015)

yayyyy babies..  200!! they're awesome pyro.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 1, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> yayyyy babies..  200!! they're awesome pyro.


Thanks rattie, had a few casualties, but still a nice number


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 2, 2015)

I love this lil fella (stick seen is marked ev in for size refference.. But phone kept focusing on the stick -.-) he/she will need an upgrade soon to her final home 

T. Sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautiful little T!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 2, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Beautiful little T!!


Thanks buddy, dont think he/she is so little anymore i got it at like 1/8" (i feel it was smaller but i dont think was 1/16th) and from how i held stick (not in pics) looks like its pushin 2.5-2.75 when not eating, this sp maxes out around 4", so almost full grown ^.^ no idea on its sex sadly


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 2, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks buddy, dont think he/she is so little anymore i got it at like 1/8" (i feel it was smaller but i dont think was 1/16th) and from how i held stick (not in pics) looks like its pushin 2.5-2.75 when not eating, this sp maxes out around 4", so almost full grown ^.^ no idea on its sex sadly


I know the feeling my Ami sp "Panama" is still the size of a small grain of rice. I can barley see it with my reading glasses.
still cant tell if its eating or not


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 2, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> I know the feeling my Ami sp "Panama" is still the size of a small grain of rice. I can barley see it with my reading glasses.
> still cant tell if its eating or not


My other ones still super small, i have to dig around in his/her moss like im finding a corps biweekly because its so small i probably wouldnt see the scavengers nor smell anything-.-


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 7, 2015)

Love the colors  need to find a nice display cage for his/her perminant home because its too cute to have an opaque bin xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 7, 2015)

it's a beautiful little one. Love the red stripes.


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 7, 2015)

Perdy little Theraphosinae bro. Love the coloration.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks guys she is pretty, what i love about this Sp. Is they keep their color pretty much all there life. So you get to watch as the colors seem prominant ^.^ i wish my other one would hurry up and grow xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 9, 2015)

Hahaha well as a few of u know iv been waiting on a decent sized tank for my new snapper.. Well on day one i used some of the items in the box she came with to make a "island" of peagravel  so she can bask...shez never used it..

And now tonight.. She finaly got fed up with my crummy decorating.. Ull notice the peagravel is brown, but her gravel was blue.. She dug up my island from 1-2" above water level..to be just below water level --

















And for a little more humor.. Im the kinda guy who lets the dogs clean a plate (i wash it ofcourse too) well i just had a box of chinese food.. And only the pug was awake.. So he got it... Aaaand his heads stuck.. He was running around in a panic knocking towls off the table, and eventually ran into the tv stand.. Heres a breif pause of him running stuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 27, 2015)

Dang talk about out of site out of mind..i didnt even think about this thread till tapatalk said lolas thread was bumped...pff..ill be sure to get pics today after i send out MM and LP.. 

In the meantime be jealous of my new order of scentsy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ahhhhh I want one tooooo!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 27, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Ahhhhh I want one tooooo!


Believe it or not they cost about 30 if im not mistaken you use rand right? If so thats like 425 zar

I bought 4 this time.. Lol -.-these cost more then some slings lmao

---------- Post added 10-27-2015 at 08:32 AM ----------

Mm chromatus being packed away












Hes a biggin.. And just the day before someone tried to tell me nhandu MM are lucky to hit 4" smdh lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 27, 2015)

Fresh machalla xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 27, 2015)

Cant wait till my little sling looks like that.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 27, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Cant wait till my little sling looks like that.


which one?
if my heat packs come in on time i should be able to get the rcf out to you monday or so ^_^


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 27, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> which one?
> if my heat packs come in on time i should be able to get the rcf out to you monday or so ^_^


The P. sp "machalla" I picked one up for $50 at the local reptile show last weekend.

OOO a troop transfer, I paired the first female porteri today it went very well.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 28, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> The P. sp "machalla" I picked one up for $50 at the local reptile show last weekend.
> 
> OOO a troop transfer, I paired the first female porteri today it went very well.


lol wow that nerd moment made me literally laugh out loud XD

---------- Post added 10-28-2015 at 01:51 AM ----------

For lola
P. Sp purple


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm still wanting to say female, but the pics aren't that clear so it's difficult for me to make a more accurate guess :/


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 28, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I'm still wanting to say female, but the pics aren't that clear so it's difficult for me to make a more accurate guess :/


Ya he/she wasng sittinn still.. I didnt plan in moving him just kinda happened xD so snapped some pics


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 6, 2015)

A. Brock molting.. Hoping she re-gens those legs and has no more issues..


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 7, 2015)

How did the A. Brock do?


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 7, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> How did the A. Brock do?


8 legs, two "critter getters" , a pair of "pearly whites", a perfect bum and 2 little "buttfingers" All well and acounted for... I dont see any bending in any of the new legs, so big weight off my mind and shoulders

Sorry for quality pale white T webbing and flash dont mix well lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad it did just fine. These past few molts were nerve wrecking for me as well, lost one C. sp. "Hati Hati" with a bad molt (didn't even pop, completely stuck), my other two Hati Hatis also got stuck, one on two of the legs (it now has gimpy and bent legs, but walks and hunts just fine) and the other got a part stuck on the spinnerets, only one spinneret is fully functional. All have constant moist conditions and full waterbowls, so I have no idea why they got stuck, and all the same specie, all my other Ts are doing well and molting fine but these Hati Hatis are quite worrysome. So i'm keeping a close eye on them and hope they'll molt fine the next time. My 1st molting issues in 2 years of keeping.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 7, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I'm glad it did just fine. These past few molts were nerve wrecking for me as well, lost one C. sp. "Hati Hati" with a bad molt (didn't even pop, completely stuck), my other two Hati Hatis also got stuck, one on two of the legs (it now has gimpy and bent legs, but walks and hunts just fine) and the other got a part stuck on the spinnerets, only one spinneret is fully functional. All have constant moist conditions and full waterbowls, so I have no idea why they got stuck, and all the same specie, all my other Ts are doing well and molting fine but these Hati Hatis are quite worrysome. So i'm keeping a close eye on them and hope they'll molt fine the next time. My 1st molting issues in 2 years of keeping.


Had the same thing with a couple psalmos.. Lost 2 fm cambs and a fm irminia from bad molts irminia was stick only at the sternum.. Legs all pulled out but wasnt able to get herself unstuck xc a camb also didnt pop just died.. Another got stuck with all legs.. All un same conditions and water vowls (one burried hers then layed on it tho) been nercos to get more xc


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2015)

Good to see her doing well


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 7, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Good to see her doing well


Thanks bud. Im super happy. Even with 1leg and a palp used for movement on one side she had a great appitite, cant wait to see how well she eats now 

Btw hope the rcf are being well enjoyed looks like a few here are going to be 3i soon xD


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Thanks bud. Im super happy. Even with 1leg and a palp used for movement on one side she had a great appitite, cant wait to see how well she eats now
> 
> Btw hope the rcf are being well enjoyed looks like a few here are going to be 3i soon xD


Yep they all have fat little butts after yesterdays feeding


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 7, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Yep they all have fat little butts after yesterdays feeding


Big ol butts like this lad/y?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2015)

Not quite but your GBB has some more eating to catch my Bertha...LOL  who by the way is slimming down



pyro fiend said:


> Big ol butts like this lad/y?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 7, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Not quite but your GBB has some more eating to catch my Bertha...LOL  who by the way is slimming down


Lol hey now its his/her first feed in my care.. Give it another 18 hrs and ill prob add another food item in there  she actually disposed of part of the mealie she couldnt eat lol xc


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Austin S. (Nov 9, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


>


Newly regenerated legs? They are lookin good!


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 9, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Newly regenerated legs? They are lookin good!


Yup yup, pretty obvious no?  not as skimoy as i thought theyd be.. So glad she can now move without using her palp.. She was a cold turtle in molases slow xc


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 9, 2015)

Whew.. My box just came and everyone looks okay.. Gbb fm climbed the side (my subs slightly damp) and the Pampho sp. Ecuador is inching his/her way out. Im tempted to feed them but after 5days of transit, i want them to settle down and get a nice long drink first.. These guys had a rough trip













And added bonus.. Hard to see.. But i coughed and startled my P. Langenbucheri.. And got a rear *screech* shes about an adult so maybe shell molt and ill see if slermethicae is darkened


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 28, 2015)

Long time no post 

A very thirsty irminia (i watched her crawl in there like that so isnt dead)
















A cute lil gbb






An A.brock who hides in his vial i git him in because of a mealworm...
















And T sp panama who cant decide if its too far into premolt to eat lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 29, 2015)

So nice to see them take a sip from the water dish


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 29, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> So nice to see them take a sip from the water dish


yea, even if they look dead in the pics?   she was 2-3" off to the side and i refilled dish and she walked her happy little bum into the water up to her eyes almost lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 3, 2015)

Here we are, not the best quality as i forgot my computers in shop, and have no way to transfer from my nikon to phone so these are cell pics.

First lets build up some anticipation.. With one of my newer addition (thanks fuzzy)
Pamph. Sp Ecuador who has taken up residency in a coconut.. Like will not come out.. Its about to be named lime, just to mix it all up  (GL geting song outa your head now) but it moved all the foliage away from coconut, so i removed it *shrug* a T likes what a T likes ig?











Nextly a sexy lil ~3" GBB fm (thanks fuzz) who has such a busy butt i love it! Such a change from my fm who is ~6" and has maybe layed the same amount of silk in 2molts lmao

















Lastly some crummy pics of sp. Purple.. Im told shea pretty skittish, kinda off the wall for me with these species seeing as i could probably hold my male if i wanted to (i wont)
Showing her size against the ~7in back wall












Them purples tho
















---------- Post added 12-03-2015 at 07:06 PM ----------

Few more as i fed today now that my lrg dubias came in (man these geckos eat alot lol) 

A genic fm by a 6" tongue depressor.. She has a big ol butt and aint even ate in a month or so because shes expected to molt but i gave her 2 male dubia figured why not lol





















P. Sp purple male who i never see now that he has a bigger cage






A genic susp fm ~3.5"











pamph. Sp machalla who i also never see now that she has a terra cotta












Ond on ther nervous side im hoping this is a sucessfull molt and shes not stuck cuz i just found her and stared for 5 mins and see no mevement.. (low humidity in room so spritsed the cage justincase) P.langenbucheri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice new additions! That psalmo though.. I don't know man, something just don't quite look right to me. I hope she's okay!


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Nice new additions! That psalmo though.. I don't know man, something just don't quite look right to me. I hope she's okay!


She didnt molt  damn.. I have crummy luck with arboreals.. Ig i just didnt realise how dry it was as my heaters on a Tstat and it typically runs wiel im at work, and hardly wiel im at home.. I was running late for work last few nights and ig i didnt think to check the room humidity (freezing outside so heater runs most of night im guessing) i blame myself.. She was sub adult too xc


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 4, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> She didnt molt  damn.. I have crummy luck with arboreals.. Ig i just didnt realise how dry it was as my heaters on a Tstat and it typically runs wiel im at work, and hardly wiel im at home.. I was running late for work last few nights and ig i didnt think to check the room humidity (freezing outside so heater runs most of night im guessing) i blame myself.. She was sub adult too xc


Yeah I noticed, she looks too scrunched up where a molting T has their legs more stretched out. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Yeah I noticed, she looks too scrunched up where a molting T has their legs more stretched out. I'm so sorry for your loss


Its ok. I thought so too but iv seen some if cought early pre carapas pop looks like a death curl  was def afm too  *trts to resist from wanting to swamp all psalmos right now*


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 4, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Its ok. I thought so too but iv seen some if cought early pre carapas pop looks like a death curl  was def afm too  *trts to resist from wanting to swamp all psalmos right now*


Yeah I try to keep mine also constantly moist, and then occasionally let the top layer of the sub dry (only if Ts aren't pre-molt or freshly molted). I would die if I lost one of my psalmos, so close to my heart, I'm already bummed thinking about my one MM being almost 7 months mature and getting really old for a psalm, him being my 1st T I think I'll be heart broken if he passed


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Yeah I try to keep mine also constantly moist, and then occasionally let the top layer of the sub dry (only if Ts aren't pre-molt or freshly molted). I would die if I lost one of my psalmos, so close to my heart, I'm already bummed thinking about my one MM being almost 7 months mature and getting really old for a psalm, him being my 1st T I think I'll be heart broken if he passed


Xc she cost me alot of money but 48hrs of dry heat will do that to a cage  learned my lesson Ts before sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry you lost your  langenbucheri


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 4, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Sorry you lost your  langenbucheri


Sall good my friend, but how bout that purple eh? ;D


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 4, 2015)

Very sexy!!!! cant wait to see her rolling a big one.....


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 4, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Very sexy!!!! cant wait to see her rolling a big one.....


Lolol itlbe a wiel my males not even expected to hook for quite a few months.. She did eat a lrg dubia on day one and last night i gave her a male dubia and she reared xD so cute lol

Also, despite the obvious size diff, i thinkmy genic has a bit more junk in the trunk then your bertha


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 6, 2015)

Bit of a bummer, thought my b. Emilia was pen-ult.. Def wasnt, but should be now.. It has normal palps but that just means he should be ready by july ;D 












And against my handy dandy measuring device lol that purple lid for my isopods cage not Ts btw  .. This handsom devil (nicknamed Rock Lee because hes unthinkably fast when he wants to be [lmk if y get the reference]...) what a shame he wasnt pen.. But that just means hell be a big boy! (And now im itching thinking of the loan)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 7, 2015)

Handsome T there.  B emilia is a fave of mine, no doubt.


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Handsome T there.  B emilia is a fave of mine, no doubt.


not gona lie, i got him because everyone seems to want one.. so i figured if i loan him lol quick flip. but iv grown to love him and kinda want to find him a girl.. but noone ever has molt dates =\ tho now that hes probably a true pen, its for the bette rid be so annoyed if he didnt hook out, and i had a fresh fm, knowing she may not molt by the time hes ready =\ 

 but now i know hell be a big ol boy, but hes a burrower too, so i was able to make him molt this time, as he was pretty shiny, and i flooded him out of most of his tunnels XD im a meany but hed been shiny for so long and hardly overiflling his dish was not enough of a barometric shift

---------- Post added 12-08-2015 at 12:52 AM ----------




Ellenantula said:


> Handsome T there.  B emilia is a fave of mine, no doubt.


as it stands psalmo are my love.. but.. iv had such bad luck.. however this guy easily hits top five of my fave terrestrials 

1-genic
2- P. sp purple
3 -both of my pamphos
4 -gbb
5- emilia.. only because this little ninjas amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------

